# Fressen eure Koi....



## Mauso (3. Sep. 2010)

Was fressen eure Koi so als Leckereien


----------



## Matrixer (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fressen eure Koi....*

Meine mögen Zwieback.
Da sind die ganz Verrückt nach.
Ist immer ein Schauspiel die beim Fressen zu sehen.


----------



## sister_in_act (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fressen eure Koi....*

meine lieben gekochten __ reis und toastbrot


gerlegentlich __ fliegen __ nacktschnecken in den teich als zusatz oder auch mal bröckchen katzenfutter.

gruß ulla


----------



## CoolNiro (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fressen eure Koi....*

Brokkoli, Erbsen, Zitrusfrüchte (ungespritzt)

Gruß
Andy


----------



## jolantha (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fressen eure Koi....*

gekochte Kartoffeln, alte Brötchen
Gruß Jo


----------



## squidy (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fressen eure Koi....*

Seidenraupen und Orangen (werden aber nur ausgelutscht  )


----------



## Butterfly (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fressen eure Koi....*

hallo!

Chinakohl, Eisbergsalat, Grüner Salat, Orangen, trockenes Brötchen...

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Matzl (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fressen eure Koi....*

Brötchen, Salat, Seidenraupen und ab und zu ein Stück Wassermelone.


----------



## polyodon87 (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fressen eure Koi....*

Ich hoffe nur Eure Früchte sind nicht aus dem Gemüsestand im Einkaufsmarkt,denn die sind voller Stoffe die die Leber und Niere im Fisch schädigen MfG Ich


----------



## Redlisch (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fressen eure Koi....*

Hallo,

Mais,Jogurt,alles was Koblauch drin hat, Seidenraupen,__ Reis, Weisbrot mit Kräuterbutter(selber gemacht),Raupen,gedünstete Apfelstücke, Krill (Pazifica), rote Mückenlarven, Bromberen usw.

Am liebsten eine Mischung aus: Bio-Jogurt, Knoblauch, dazu Mais, Seidenraupen und Krill. Das ganze wird mir Koifutter und etwas Störfutter vermengt und 30 Minuten stehen gelassen. Danach beginnt die jagerei nach den besten happen, wobei sich nicht nur Koi sondern auch Orfen, __ Schleie, __ Schuppenkarpfen und der Rest der Bande dran beteiligt.


Axel


----------



## Matzl (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fressen eure Koi....*

@ Polydon 87:

Keine Sorge ich bau meine Wassermelonen selbst an, also rein BIO.


----------



## Mauso (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fressen eure Koi....*



Redlisch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Mais,Jogurt,alles was Koblauch drin hat, Seidenraupen,__ Reis, Weisbrot mit Kräuterbutter(selber gemacht),Raupen,gedünstete Apfelstücke, Krill (Pazifica), rote Mückenlarven, Bromberen usw.
> 
> ...




Du hast aber verwöhnte Koi grins


----------



## Doris (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fressen eure Koi....*

Joghurt, Knobi 

unsere werden schon beim trockenen Brötchen ganz verrückt. Gekochte Kartoffeln, ab und an mal __ Kiwi (aber nicht zu viel wegen der Säure,) Apfelsine, Salat, ab und zu mal eine Nacktschnecke, auch Katzentrockenfutter lehnen sie nicht ab (hat´s dieses Jahr aber noch nicht gegeben)
Worauf sie gar keinen Apptit hatten waren die Seidenraupen.


----------



## löwchen (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fressen eure Koi....*

Hallo,

bin ja total erstaunt was so ein Koi alles so zu sich nimmt. Ist das nicht schädlich? Wir haben erst seit 2 Monaten 2 Koi und noch nicht so die Erfahrung mit solchen Leckereien. Brötchen OK, aber auch nur ganz wenig. Sonst bekommen die nur Koifutter und natürlich Lebendfutter wie Wasserflöhe, Bachflohkrebse und mal einen kleinen __ Regenwurm.


----------



## Suse (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fressen eure Koi....*

Hallo,
unsere freuen sich auch schon über eine Scheibe Toastbrot.
Seidenraupen finden sie doof und spucken sie wieder aus.
Die anderen Sachen habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.
Aber unsere Katze findet das Koifutter lecker, gleicht sich also aus,
mit denen die Koi haben, die Katzenfutter futtern. 
Das muß sie sich aber ergaunern, freiwillig gebe ich ihr das teure Zeug nicht.


----------



## Skopp1 (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fressen eure Koi....*

Hallo,

unsere Koi`s kriegen eigentlich auch nur Koifutter, habe nicht gewußt daß die doch so vielseitig sind in sachen Fressen. Ist Toast nicht schädlich:? Und __ Nacktschnecken sind doch viel zu groß oder nehmt ihr nur kleine???

schöne Grüße

Sanne


----------



## danyvet (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fressen eure Koi....*

Hallo an die Feinschmecker-Koi-Runde 

ich hab zwar keine Kois, aber ich könnte euch jede Menge __ Nacktschnecken für eure Kois abgeben 

Bei dem, was ihr da so alles schreibt, was ein Koi frisst.... klingt eher nach Hausschwein als nach Fisch :shock
Ob sowas wie Toastbrot wirklich gut für die ist.... kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Erinnert mich alles sehr an meine Praxiszeiten, wenn mir die Leute so zugeflüstert haben, was ihre Wauzis und Mizis an Naschereien bekommen. Da kanns einem schon mal die Haare aufstellen und wundern tuts einen dann auch nicht, wenn man sich die Figur der Lieblinge anschaut oder die Blutwerte 

Seidenraupen für Kois - ist das nicht ein bissi dekadent? 
oder sind die nicht so teuer, wie ich mir das vorstelle. Aber alleine der Transportweg, denn heimisch sind die ja nicht, oder?


----------



## buddler (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fressen eure Koi....*

hallo!
seidenraupen sind getrocknet.ca.3,50 der liter.
geht eigendlich noch.
gruß jörg


----------



## buddler (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fressen eure Koi....*

meine sind auch ganz verrückt auf welpenfutter von bozita.hoffentlich ist das jetzt keine werbung.
zwischendurch mal ne handvoll ist denke ich ok.
25% protein
12% fett.
jedenfalls gehen auch die kleinen gut ab davon.
scheint sogar noch besser anzukommen als der ewige fischige geschmack.
gourmets


----------



## hoboo34 (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fressen eure Koi....*

...vor den __ Nacktschnecken möchte ich jetzt mal  warnend den Finger heben. Angeregt durch diesen Thread hab ich mal eine in meinen Teich gefeuert.
Die KOIs haben sich einen feuchten Kehrricht darum gescheert, die eine __ Orfe hat das Vieh dann am Stück inhaliert. Klasse. Eine halbe drin, die andere Hälfte hing draussen und der Fisch hat durchgedreht...aber so richtig. Hab sie dann rausgefangen und die Schnecke per Angelhaken (mit Widerhaken) entfernt.
Wenn man die __ Schnecken "stückelt" sind sie in Sekunden gefressen, ABER am Stück..nie mehr.


----------



## buddler (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fressen eure Koi....*

die ist nur durchgegangen um den guten bissen nicht mit anderen teilen zu müssen.dieses verhalten ist auch bei koi zu sehen wenn es wirklich mal was gutes zu naschen gibt.die gehen dann ab wie schmitz' katze.die prozedur mit dem haken hätte man dem tierchen ersparen können.wenns nicht gepaßt hätte,hätte der fisch die schnecke wieder ausgespuckt.


----------



## hoboo34 (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fressen eure Koi....*

Das war keine Prozedur. Den Haken hab ich in die Schnecke gehauen und sie rausgezogen 

Und NEIN, ausspucken hat er nicht geschafft.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fressen eure Koi....*

Dann ist der Fall klar, deine Fische sind zu klein


----------



## Redlisch (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fressen eure Koi....*



hoboo34 schrieb:


> Und NEIN, ausspucken hat er nicht geschafft.



Sei dir da mal nicht so sicher ...

Ich hatte vor 4 Wochen auch einen Sonnenbarsch, dieser stand regungslos an der Oberfläche - am Rand  - zwischen Pflanzen. Ich dachte erst er sonnt sich nur.

Bei näheren hinsehen hatte er einen Fisch im Maul (Schwanzflosse vorran) der fast seine länge hatte (ev. __ Moderlieschen). Ich habe ihn dann fast eine halbe Stunde beobachtet. Der Fisch ging weder rein noch raus ....

Also dann doch den Kescher geholt um den Fisch aus dem Barschmaul rauszuziehen, der Sonnenbarsch tauchte ab als der Kescher kam.

Am Abend habe ich ihn dann ohne Fisch wiedergesehen, ob er ihn nun runterbekommen hat oder ausgespuckt kann ich nicht sagen.

Axel


----------

